# Audison Bit1 Preview!



## veedubb8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey guys-- I got a sneak peek of the new Audison Bit1 sound processor. Photos and details here:

Sorry guys... I flaked and didn't put the estimated pricing down. I just updated the post to include pricing.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Seems interresting to say the least. Would like some more specs though.


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

That review comments a lot on the inputs, but I can't find anything on the number of output channels. Did I miss something?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LastResort said:


> That review comments a lot on the inputs, but I can't find anything on the number of output channels. Did I miss something?


"Eight independently adjustable channels, both input and output"


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

LastResort said:


> That review comments a lot on the inputs, but I can't find anything on the number of output channels. Did I miss something?


Apparently you did:

*Eight independently adjustable channels, both input and output*


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

To me, that says it's got 8 channels that can be used for input and output, not necessarily at the same time. The pictures mke it hard to see if it has 16 RCA jacks. Just looking for a bit of clarity.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

looks interesting, but I'm sure it's going to be like $2k LOL.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

LastResort said:


> To me, that says it's got 8 channels that can be used for input and output, not necessarily at the same time. The pictures mke it hard to see if it has 16 RCA jacks. Just looking for a bit of clarity.


pic looks like it has 10 jacks. So, 8 Output and two AUX input. As stated for the mid level device

the high level apparently will have two sets of AUX inputs. or 12 jacks total.

The 8 inputs appear to be on the topside of the unit.

So, 18 or 20 jacks on the unit depending on which.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

if that would be the case I might have to pick one of these up since the MS-8 is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow. looks impressive.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

That looks like a very flexible processors. ??? is who will be the first to get one and try it out.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

depending on cost, I may venture towards it. Seems fun right? lol


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm already budgeting $800 for the MS-8 so if it's near that range I'm in.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

is there any word on when thats supposed to come out?


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> pic looks like it has 10 jacks. So, 8 Output and two AUX input. As stated for the mid level device
> 
> the high level apparently will have two sets of AUX inputs. or 12 jacks total.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

It has RCA's on either "long" side; high level inputs on one of the "short" sides.

I didn't think to ask when, but was told a target price of $700.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm game for this one depending on how good of a deal I get.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

St. Dark said:


> It has RCA's on either "long" side; high level inputs on one of the "short" sides.
> 
> I didn't think to ask when, but was told a target price of $700.


Sweet price.

Who's an Audison dealer here that could get us some release date info?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Don , although I asked him about it, and he hasn't spoken to them much regarding the processor yet, but you can ask.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> depending on cost, I may venture towards it. Seems fun right? lol


why wouldnt you just run the carrozerria unit?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Don , although I asked him about it, and he hasn't spoken to them much regarding the processor yet, but you can ask.


Cool  I totally forgot he was an Audison dealer. I'll have to bug him about it after I finish buying my amps from him.


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

St. Dark said:


> It has RCA's on either "long" side; high level inputs on one of the "short" sides.
> 
> I didn't think to ask when, but was told a target price of $700.


Ohhhh. I'm interested more in this guy for the price of 700. I would assume it's fully capable of an active front, rear, subwoofer setup then.


----------



## dvn (Mar 26, 2008)

Daishi said:


> I'm already budgeting $800 for the MS-8 so if it's near that range I'm in.


Same. But I have a feeling it will be alot more.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

LastResort said:


> Ohhhh. I'm interested more in this guy for the price of 700. I would assume it's fully capable of an active front, rear, subwoofer setup then.


only if you have either a 2-way stage or mono rear 

but now that I think about it, the typical car will have only 2 outputs feeding the thing. Unless someone wants to hook up their front rear and subwoofer outputs to the input for whatever reason.

This assumes the user has no need for the summing capabilities of the DSP.

Through routing if audison includes a summing circuit, one can sum, say, the rear channels after a clever DIY rca plug is used swapping hot and shield (did the cablemaker remember to heat shrink the shield?), resulting in a +L and -R input for the rears.

Meaning the output slated for the rear speakers will come out L-R after summation. And if two outputs are used for the rear speakers, one can invert the phase of the right side so as to use R-L. This also assumes the unit is capable of phase inversion internally.

8 inputs plus two additional sets of AUX inputs really stretches the imagination as far as what is possible to do....


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Daishi said:


> Cool  I totally forgot he was an Audison dealer. I'll have to bug him about it after I finish buying my amps from him.


Excellent idea, spend money first, ask questions later!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Excellent idea, spend money first, ask questions later!


LOL, I have two more amps I have to grab from him first. I hate bugging someone about something when I'll be months out from purchasing.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Man I bothered him for months, and then bought a boatload of stuff, and then sold it less than a month later. You're better off than I am lol


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

already got this on order....jk..*ahem*


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

And if one figures on limiting oneself to a 2-way stage, the output is freed up to experiment with a center channel too without sacrificing stereo rearfill experimentation.

neat.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> Through routing if audison includes a summing circuit, one can sum, say, the rear channels after a clever DIY rca plug is used swapping hot and shield (did the cablemaker remember to heat shrink the shield?), resulting in a +L and -R input for the rears.
> 
> Meaning the output slated for the rear speakers will come out L-R after summation. And if two outputs are used for the rear speakers, one can invert the phase of the right side so as to use R-L. This also assumes the unit is capable of phase inversion internally.
> 
> 8 inputs plus two additional sets of AUX inputs really stretches the imagination as far as what is possible to do....


I would be willing to buy this modified RCA to make a delayed rear. If you break new grounds on this and it works I'll be in for a piece


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

there are no new grounds. Just invert an RCA cable like you would a speaker output. instant -R. And it does work. Another tip if you have a very small bridgable amplifier, is that the inputs are typically summed when the output is bridged. So with an L and -R input combined with the bridged output feeding two 8 ohm midranges in parallel where one is electrically inverted, there is an L-R / R-L rearfill setup using the same signal that feeds main L and R of the stage DSP. Just no Haas effect delay or any delta tuning of any kind whatsoever .

I just recommend heat shrinking the entire shield because I dont have a clue what would happen if that got grounded by mistake!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So basically to switch the inside pin signal with the outside of the RCA? I'm lost without a picture tutorial  

If I understand correctly how the delayed rear works I need to delay it significantly. Would I be able to use say the center channel output only on the H701 for any of these tricks? I need the other 7 channels untouched. I do have a bridgeable amp and rear speakers I could use. If not ( I imagine I need to sacrifice a L and R output to make it work) can I put some sort of inline delay device on the RCAs?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

check out the L-R and rearfill threads for more detail. I'm just brainstorming applications for the Audison processor made more difficult/compromised or impossible by the current stock of processors. For the most part.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

There is currently no price set yet for these. 

Arrival time will hopefully be August, but that is not yet definite.


----------



## veedubb8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey guys-- this post has been updated to include estimated pricing:
Click me.
And then more/new details:
Click me, too


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veedubb8 said:


> Hey guys-- this post has been updated to include estimated pricing:
> Click me.
> And then more/new details:
> Click me, too



It looks like the High Level model is fairly expensive especially if you get it with the auto EQ setup.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

any updates on release dates though?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Not as of yet.


----------



## LCat (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool beans


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The last thing I heard was that they were going to start shipping the preordered ones in September; anyone seen or heard of anyone receiving one.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Anybody know of any updates?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Anybody know of any updates?


I heard one last week; it has some problems  so its release date has been postponed.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard one last week; it has some problems  so it’s release date has been postponed.


SHI*!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

looks interesting to say the least. pc controllable and optical in ftw.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I also read that there were quite a few people that preordered.


----------



## f1solara (Sep 1, 2008)

I wonder how it compares to an alpine pxe-h650 which does have the Audyssey multeq processing?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

f1solara said:


> I wonder how it compares to an alpine pxe-h650 which does have the Audyssey multeq processing?


On paper it looks great.

How can you compare a working unit to a non functional one?


----------



## Bibs (Oct 2, 2008)

how long is it delayed ? like until next year ?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bibs said:


> how long is it delayed ? like until next year ?


When I asked all I got was this look; so I’m assuming not anytime soon.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I am supposed to receive mine in 45 days . I ordered 2.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> I am supposed to receive mine in 45 days . I ordered 2.


Dibs when your tired of that backup....lol


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> I am supposed to receive mine in 45 days . I ordered 2.



Pick one up for me? Thanks!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Aznattic said:


> Pick one up for me? Thanks!


Haha, maybe I'll raffle one off at the meet!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> I am supposed to receive mine in 45 days . I ordered 2.


Please let us know when you receive them and if you could post a review I would be very interested.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Don , although I asked him about it, and he hasn't spoken to them much regarding the processor yet, but you can ask.


Whos is Don and when is he gonna tell us about the special DIY member pricing?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Whos is Don and when is he gonna tell us about the special DIY member pricing?


Don is 6spdcoupe on here.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, I called Don last week and he didn't really have any news on it.


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw the Bit 1 at East Hamilton Radio in Hamilton Ontario, Canada. They had two units. One was presold and the other may still be there. The price quoted to me was $900 dollars.


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

Got mine today, along with the new TH Uno, Due, and Quattro amps for our new demo system.

These are the sweetness!

Audison has set the bar really high with these new amps and the Bit One!


----------



## simonsq (Jun 7, 2008)

i got mine about two weeks ago, havnt installed it yet, but i gotta link to a full manual here: http://www.caraudio-store.de/news/bitone1-0.pdf
now looking for ideas for a head unit with digital/optical


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dangit! I want a bitone!  If any of you guys have connections to obtain one, lmk. I don't have any audison dealers around me and AFAIK Don's not gotten these yet.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> dangit! I want a bitone!  If any of you guys have connections to obtain one, lmk. I don't have any audison dealers around me and AFAIK Don's not gotten these yet.


+1 and we should get hooked up with someone from Canada bc our dollar is doing ok against canadian money like getting a little discount


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Call Elettromedia they can give you the name of the closeest dealer. these are in very limited quanities right now. and most were pre-orders. I have three coming and may need to try to get two more (doubtfull) but at this point I have 5 sold. retail in US is about 800.00

I have played with the programming for the last couple of months it is very cool. the adjustments are phenomenal.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

GROUP BUY BABY!!!! What do you mean about 800 for retail do you mean price is negotiable


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

Coheednme13 said:


> GROUP BUY BABY!!!! What do you mean about 800 for retail do you mean price is negotiable


Supply and demand... right now they will be $800 but once they are on the market you will see them considerably less 


I'm down for a group buy!

Dave


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

It_Hertz said:


> Call Elettromedia they can give you the name of the closeest dealer. these are in very limited quanities right now. and most were pre-orders. I have three coming and may need to try to get two more (doubtfull) but at this point I have 5 sold. retail in US is about 800.00
> 
> I have played with the programming for the last couple of months it is very cool. the adjustments are phenomenal.




Can we get some details on your opinion of this processor (likes/dislikes, etc)? A review would be awesome!


Dave


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I need one of these babies I can't sleep at night thinking about the bit one


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

Coheednme13 said:


> I need one of these babies I can't sleep at night thinking about the bit one


Ya, I am looking to get this or the JBL MS-8, but that will be even a longer wait... I want to see an in-depth review first though  The review section of this site gots me spoiled :blush:

Dave


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

details include:

f/r/s inputs as well as 2 RCA aux inputs toslink and co-ax digital inputs.as well as an input for bluetooth handfree kits.

eight highlevel inputs and eight rca outputs.

all are indipendently eq able both in and out volume leveling master volume and sub volume.

Time Alignment and two types of Crossover networks linkwitz and butterworth linkwitz has slope selections from 6 ro 48 db. 

Programmable speaker selection.
each out put eqable indepentdently of the others or they can be linked. (not sure the finals on this as there were working changes)

1/3 octave 31 band adjustaments made at 1/10th db incraments.

4 programmable presets

Crossover linking.

you can also select what inputs you are using and remove the others.


also includes a DRC - digital remote control 
will give you limited control of the bitone.

laptop required for full function programming. you will also need an RTA and O-Scope to properly set up the BIT1.

it also includes a disc and will do auto summing on the inputs when used as OEM integration piece.

I will give review of the system oncve I get it in and playing.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> GROUP BUY BABY!!!! What do you mean about 800 for retail do you mean price is negotiable



MSRP in the US is 800.00


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> Whos is Don and when is he gonna tell us about the special DIY member pricing?



Don't expect any kind of special pricing anytime soon, these are in very limitied quanities right now and are mostly filling backorders that shops put in months ago.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

one downfall as someone has pointed out in another discussion about this unit is that from the looks of the software, the bandpass feature will not allow you to use different slopes. So, for example, you bandpass your midbass 80-250hz. You have to have the same slope on both ends (24db & 24db, etc). You cannot have 18 & 24, or any other mix.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> one downfall as someone has pointed out in another discussion about this unit is that from the looks of the software, the bandpass feature will not allow you to use different slopes. So, for example, you bandpass your midbass 80-250hz. You have to have the same slope on both ends (24db & 24db, etc). You cannot have 18 & 24, or any other mix.


Forgive my ignorance since I've never used an h701 or any advanced processor but can you do this with other processors out there?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Forgive my ignorance since I've never used an h701 or any advanced processor but can you do this with other processors out there?


You definately can with the 701. _Think_ you can with most others, too (p9, drz, etc).


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Forgive my ignorance since I've never used an h701 or any advanced processor but can you do this with other processors out there?


Definitely can with Zapco DCS stuff.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> one downfall as someone has pointed out in another discussion about this unit is that from the looks of the software, the bandpass feature will not allow you to use different slopes. So, for example, you bandpass your midbass 80-250hz. You have to have the same slope on both ends (24db & 24db, etc). You cannot have 18 & 24, or any other mix.


That sucks!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I'm still not 100%. You know, this unit has two options for x-overs as mentioned above. I’m wondering if it’s simply that one of the types restricts you to this, and possibly the other type of x-over doesn’t limit you to this?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Someone needs to find out I need to know for my sanity lol


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Honestly, it's not that big of a deal to me. If you can EQ outside of the x-over range, do what you need to do on one end, the EQ out the other end. At least, that's my logic.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

when you talk about not being able to change the slope on opposites ends of the bandbass section.... you are really splitting hairs... That I can think of there are not many if any processors for Car that will do this. most are fixed slopes for the entire set up. (ie if you set it to 24db it is the same for sub bandpass and highs) so being able to adjust each seperate grouping is pretty damn good.

It is the same on either Crossover type.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> when you talk about not being able to change the slope on opposites ends of the bandbass section.... you are really splitting hairs... That I can think of there are not many if any processors for Car that will do this. most are fixed slopes for the entire set up. (ie if you set it to 24db it is the same for sub bandpass and highs) so being able to adjust each seperate grouping is pretty damn good.
> 
> It is the same on either Crossover type.


I am not sure that this is true. Every processor that I have used I have the ablilty to change the slopes to what ever I see fit. So if I had 6/18 on my mids I could put my tweets at 12/24 etc...... I hope this unit does not limit you in that way.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> That I can think of there are not many *if any *processors for Car that will do this. most are fixed slopes for the entire set up. (ie if you set it to 24db it is the same for sub bandpass and highs) so being able to adjust each seperate grouping is pretty damn good.
> 
> It is the same on either Crossover type.


we've already pointed out the h701 does. Pretty sure the P9 combo can, the zapco stuff definately can, and I'm certain the clarion single-din can as well. The h900 definitely can. There are quite a few. For this to not be available isn't the worst thing ever, but it is a bit odd and not 'common' at all.

It's not a breaking point for me but it is a legitimate limitation, IF this is the case with it (I haven't verified it personally).


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

So just because I'm curious Bikinpunk why are you considering the BitONE? The only thing that I can see being better than the H701 is the 48db slopes is there anything else. I'm not sure I've never used the H701.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The biggest reason is I like the computer controls. Paired with a laptop RTA it would be very convenient.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pretty sure the Eclipse 8053, 8455, 8443, and the 7 series ect. can also do dif. slopes.

If this is true about the Bit1 then that would be a shame. Maybe they will see these threads and update the software if that is the case on them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

really, guys, don't believe it until someone here KNOWS for sure. But, I believe this screenshot is what led the person who I found out from to say this. Note how the HPF box is grayed out:
http://www.pyropoptrt.com/images/midrange-crossover.jpg


Again, we need someone to confirm this before we go on talking about this. I don't want to be responsible for people thinking this and it be wrong. 




pyropoptrt said:


> t3sn4f2 is correct, you can't select different slopes for lp and hp while in bandpass mode or at least I haven't figured out how yet.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Pretty sure the Eclipse 8053, 8455, 8443, and the 7 series ect. can also do dif. slopes.
> 
> If this is true about the Bit1 then that would be a shame. Maybe they will see these threads and update the software if that is the case on them.


I think the problem is limitations of DSP processing power. I have problems with Foobars free xover plugin not taking very high orders or high orders on bandpass setting. 

They probably choose 48dB slopes instead of lower independent bandpass ones. Probably the same reason their are is no parametric EQ.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I think the problem is limitations of DSP processing power. I have problems with Foobars free xover plugin not taking very high orders or high orders on bandpass setting.
> 
> They probably choose 48dB slopes instead of lower independent bandpass ones. Probably the same reason their are is no parametric EQ.


If Alpine, Zapco, Macrom, Eclipse ect. can figure out how to do it then Audison should be able to also is my point. The Audison appears to be in the same price range the other's can be had at also.

Like Bikin says this could all be wrong so best to wait and see what the outcome is when someone actually gets their hands on one to play with it.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Genxx said:


> If Alpine, Zapco, Macrom, Eclipse ect. can figure out how to do it then Audison should be able to also is my point. The Audison appears to be in the same price range the other's can be had at also.
> 
> Like Bikin says this could all be wrong so best to wait and see what the outcome is when someone actually gets their hands on one to play with it.


You could be right, but I don't think that they couldn't figure it out. I think they just worked with what they had and offered stuff that the other don't, like 192KHz/24bit digital input. That would require a good bit of processing power to 
do all the features at that level.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Man, you guys are killing me. So, it's a great processor, but if it can't do asymmetrical slopes, it isn't cool? That's like saying a 750iL isn't a good car because you can't fit the Super Big-Ass Gulp in the cupholder. 

Currently in my car I have a pair of 12-channel amplifiers that are PC programmable. I can input any crossover slope at any frequency and any value of Q, assign over 100 parametric EQ bands per amplifier to any channel. For the EQ, any frequency is adjuatable in thousanths of a cycle per second, any value of Q is available. Boost and cut are adjustable in hundredths of a dB. Independent channel delay as little as a single sample at 48k (about a quarter of an inch) is available as is phase shift at any frequency by any degree for any output at as many frequencies as I want for each output channel. Completely configurable Logic7 is included with adjustable bass management and any channel can be assigned as any channel--front, rear, center, side, sub, left or right. Additionally, there are a set of preamp channels that can be mixed into any of the output channels--I can feed anything to those channels, process them any way I want to and mix them back into any combination of output channels. There's a limiter that's independently adjustable for every channel. Finally, there's speed sensitive programmable channel gain and EQ with 8 speed settings that can each have a completely different curve. 

However, it only includes speaker level input and 30-watt IC amplifiers for the outputs. Ahhh...what a piece of crap.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Man, you guys are killing me. So, it's a great processor, but if it can't do asymmetrical slopes, it isn't cool? That hardly matters.
> 
> Currently in my car I have a pair of 12-channel amplifiers that are PC programmable. I can input any crossover slope at any frequency and any value of Q, assign over 100 parametric EQ bands per amplifier to any channel. For the EQ, any frequency is adjuatable in thousanths of a cycle per second, any value of Q is available. Boost and cut are adjustable in hundredths of a dB. Independent channel delay as little as a single sample at 48k (about a quarter of an inch) is available as is phase shift at any frequency by any degreefor any output. Completely configurable Logic7 is included with adjustable bass management and any channel can be assigned as any channel--front, rear, center, side, rear, sub, left or right. Additionally, there are a set of preamp channels that can be mixed into any of the output channels--I can feed anything to those channels, process them any way I want to and mix them back into any combination of output channels. There's a limiter that's independently adjustable for every channel. Finally, there's speed sensitive programmable channel gain and EQ with 8 speed settings that can each have a completely different curve.
> 
> *However, it only includes speaker level input and 30-watt IC amplifiers for the outputs. Ahhh...what a piece of crap.*


You said it not me.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Andy When you get tired of said crap I will take it off your hands. LOL.
I LOVE THIS PLACE .
Wayne


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Man, you guys are killing me. So, it's a great processor, but if it can't do asymmetrical slopes, it isn't cool? That's like saying a 750iL isn't a good car because you can't fit the Super Big-Ass Gulp in the cupholder.
> 
> Currently in my car I have a pair of 12-channel amplifiers that are PC programmable. I can input any crossover slope at any frequency and any value of Q, assign over 100 parametric EQ bands per amplifier to any channel. For the EQ, any frequency is adjuatable in thousanths of a cycle per second, any value of Q is available. Boost and cut are adjustable in hundredths of a dB. Independent channel delay as little as a single sample at 48k (about a quarter of an inch) is available as is phase shift at any frequency by any degree for any output at as many frequencies as I want for each output channel. Completely configurable Logic7 is included with adjustable bass management and any channel can be assigned as any channel--front, rear, center, side, sub, left or right. Additionally, there are a set of preamp channels that can be mixed into any of the output channels--I can feed anything to those channels, process them any way I want to and mix them back into any combination of output channels. There's a limiter that's independently adjustable for every channel. Finally, there's speed sensitive programmable channel gain and EQ with 8 speed settings that can each have a completely different curve.
> 
> However, it only includes speaker level input and 30-watt IC amplifiers for the outputs. Ahhh...what a piece of crap.


Who sells the Super Big-Ass Gulp?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I am not complaining hell I will not even buy a Bit1. With the MS-8 coming out after speaking with plenty of people that have sat in the car and to include Biggs about the BMW that has one in it.

I am not worried about the big gulp I cannot afford a 750iL but does the 5 Series hold a Big Gulp. I can afford a big gulp though and a 5 Series with enough cash left over to mod the cup holder.LOL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not complaining about the crossover slopes. I've already said it's not a big issue to me. I think folks are complaining that given how new it is, it's odd that it can't do something that most older units can. And I would agree with that.

Having said that, I still want one. The slopes issue will not change my mind. 



Hell, I'd like to try the ms-8, too. 

Oh, and FWIW, Andy, I have no idea what you said above. *head hurts*


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

what most of you seem to be referring to is whether or not you can change the slope of the tweeter differently than the mid range, this can be done. what you cannot do is change the slope to be different on one side of the band pass range to be different than the opposite side.

Having worked with a 701 in the past the 701 does not have the same slope adjustment, nor cannot you not select between Linkwitz and butterworth
you cannot use the 701 as an OEM intergration piece, it does not have all of the aux inputs the h-701 does not have great components for preocessing.... most often we will upgrade the components to get better sound processing.


----------



## dkm201 (Nov 29, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> what you cannot do is change the slope to be different on one side of the band pass range to be different than the opposite side.


You can definitely do this on the H701.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> what most of you seem to be referring to is whether or not you can change the slope of the tweeter differently than the mid range, this can be done. what you cannot do is change the slope to be different on one side of the band pass range to be different than the opposite side.
> Having worked with a 701 in the past the 701 does not have the same slope adjustment



we're not talking about tweeter to midrange. We're talking about slopes on either end of any speaker that is being bandpassed (say, a midbass in a 3-way, or a midrange in a 2-way). From the looks of things you cannot set a 24db slope on the HPF and 18db slope on the LPF, etc on the same driver with the Audison.

the 701 allows you to do just that. In fact, my midbasses currently have 24db @ 200hz and 12db @ 56hz. 



It_Hertz said:


> Having worked with a 701 in the past the 701...nor cannot you not select between Linkwitz and butterworth



You cannot select different _types_ of slopes with the h701, correct.




It_Hertz said:


> you cannot use the 701 as an OEM intergration piece, it does not have all of the aux inputs the h-701 does not have great components for preocessing.... most often we will upgrade the components to get better sound processing.


Pretty sure you can use the 701 if you used an LOC. Never tried, but don't see a reason it wouldn't work. Also believe it has balanced inputs, from reading werewolf's thread on ECA a while back. Anyway, that's beside the point. We're just talking slopes here.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

I stand corrected...


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Got both of mine in today! Check my build log for more pictures


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> Got both of mine in today! Check my build log for more pictures


Great,

When do we get a review?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> Got both of mine in today! Check my build log for more pictures


Price and from where?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm.

This thing looks like it handles the volume adjustment too. Although that's not perfect, it's workable. The ability to do extremely steep filters and construct a 4-way active crossover is huge for me. Would we be able to fine tune the EQ AFTER it does it's Audissey auto-tune? That would be big for me too. Then I will be highly considering this thing. Is there any other link to details on this equipment? Just curious.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> This thing looks like it handles the volume adjustment too. Although that's not perfect, it's workable. The ability to do extremely steep filters and construct a 4-way active crossover is huge for me. Would we be able to fine tune the EQ AFTER it does it's Audissey auto-tune? That would be big for me too. Then I will be highly considering this thing. Is there any other link to details on this equipment? Just curious.


Where did you see that _this unit here_ has any type of an Audyssey product in it? I know sound domain list it for the higher model when they showed two models available on their blog but I don't remember seeing this in this units manual.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Where did you see that _this unit here_ has any type of an Audyssey product in it? I know sound domain list it for the higher model when they showed two models available on their blog but I don't remember seeing this in this units manual.


I was reading the link on the first post in this thread. I should have read more closely. I was mostly skimming text here at work. It does state that a higher end model will use auto-EQ similar to Denon's Audissey auto-EQ. Sorry. :blush:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

f1solara said:


> I wonder how it compares to an alpine pxe-h650 which does have the Audyssey multeq processing?


Does the Audison piece even use actual Audyssey processing, or a knockoff?



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Currently in my car I have a pair of 12-channel amplifiers that are PC programmable....


Andy, keep in mind I mean this in the nicest possible way: **** you.


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> This thing looks like it handles the volume adjustment too. Although that's not perfect, it's workable. The ability to do extremely steep filters and construct a 4-way active crossover is huge for me. Would we be able to fine tune the EQ AFTER it does it's Audissey auto-tune? That would be big for me too. Then I will be highly considering this thing. Is there any other link to details on this equipment? Just curious.


Right now it does NOT do any room processing. ElettroMedia says they plan on offering an optional software/mic kit that will do something along the lines of Audessy, but it is not out yet. From looking at the software on the BitOne, one would think that you would still have access afterwards, but that is conjecture.

It DOES do counter-EQ for a stock headunit, though.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

I talked with the guys at Elttromedia and there will be a firmware update for the Crossover slope change on each side of the bp sections. and as they make more changes firmware updates will be made available.


----------



## Beat_Dominator (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought I saw that you didn't HAVE to adjust volume with the Bitone, you could also just use the H/U.... that true or false?


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

so if i were to get the bit one right now, i wouldn't be able to have it auto tuned?


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

I liked it at first also BUT another big shortfall is no onboard dolby 5.1 processing either? Maybe Audison has another piece coming out?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

JDMRB1ODY said:


> I liked it at first also BUT another big shortfall is no onboard dolby 5.1 processing either? Maybe Audison has another piece coming out?


Judging by Audison's approach to audio I don't think that they are looking for a surround processor just a processor to acheive 4 way active. I may be wrong but they strike me as a company that is concerned more with sound quality


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> I talked with the guys at Elttromedia and there will be a firmware update for the Crossover slope change on each side of the bp sections. and as they make more changes firmware updates will be made available.


Any idea when this would be available, and how?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Any idea when this would be available, and how?


With the speed of coporate bandaids I'd say expect it around first quarter 2012  



J/K


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

you can use h/u as volume as well when you are running signal from the headunit through the standard RCA inputs.

The first firmware update is currently being worked on. No info on the release. but should be downloadable via USB.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> *you can use h/u as volume as well when you are running signal from the headunit through the standard RCA inputs.
> *
> The first firmware update is currently being worked on. No info on the release. but should be downloadable via USB.


However, if you do go that route you still have to live with any type of volume dependent EQ on a OEM head unit.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I got my bit one in today. Took some pics of it. Hope to have it up and running by the end of the weekend, but we'll see. I've got a lot of other stuff going on and this is taking back seat right now.

Note the small size of the controller, and the processor itself. I like that the power supply and remote turn on supply use a connector; this makes it easy for out of trunk installing. Just connect wires to the piece, then push piece into processor. I like that... kinda like the PDX amp terminals.

Another note on the controller: I love it! It's itty bitty and is going to fit right in the little cubby hole on my dash.
I also love the knob; it's one of those 'click' knobs. I like that! 

So, now, the software has changed a bit, though still no bandpass changeable slopes.

BUT, note that you can change the t/a in increments of 0.02ms, instead of being 0.9ms like the demo I was showing earlier. That's higher resolution than the h701. 

So, what you do is set the distances, the Bit One calculates t/a for you, then you can go and manually adjust the time by 0.02ms on your own. Sweet!

Some pics are in my build thread linked below; I plan to write up a full on review in my spare time.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ivic-lx-sedan-build-thread-17.html#post622822


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Bikin I hope to get a Bit One soon too I'm expecting a review from you soon I know you won't let us down


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice. My local dealer has them in stock. I am hoping for a review before I pick one up though.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone comfortable posting what they paid for this?


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

The email price quote I got was $800, but I am sure I can get my dealer a bit lower than that.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ curious where you got that quote from.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

My Local dealer Sound Innovations


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

03blue,

Are you still running the spz's?


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

we sell the for the same price. you most likely will not find anyone offering deals on this item because there are still in very limited availability for the next few months.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Someone on another forum asked, so FWIW...

I've had it hooked up to my home audio setup for an hour now and haven't noticed zipper noise at all, using the receiver's volume control. Using both analog input (tv) and optical input (dvd/cd player).

It makes changes in real-time which I know wasn't announced, but might be important to people... I know it is to me since I'm pairing it with the RTA.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Something that some of you will need to know, if you have a hard time getting one from your dealer. it is required by elettromedia that every dealer selling these have an RTA (need not be audio control) an Oscilloscope and laptop (this was specified in the letter we got) on hand to properly install this unit. We do not offer the Bit one as an over the counter sale due to the fact that most (not all but most) consumers do not have all the above listed tools to properly install the bit one.

though if I knew the customer had these items and how to use them I would consired letting it go or build your system and bring it back for tuning may also be an option.

I will have mine installed in my Subby this weekend for sure as I am starting tonight. and will post some info when I get a minute. I am waiting for my RTA to get back from A/C so a full tune will not be done till I get it back (hopefully before x-mas.) 

bikini have to tried the set up disc to flatten the inputs? curious to know if you can watch it on the program as it works.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've actually had a few problems getting setup working properly but since I'm using my home receiver as the amplifier and since it controls input switching, it could be the problem. Due to the rain here I won't be able to install it this weekend. 

my problem is that when you start it up, it searches for Channels 1 & 2. My issue is that if you're using a source with optical input it doesn't recognize this because it wants to default to the 'master' to detect input levels. This gets me all sorts of irritated. I'm thinking, what if you ONLY had an optical input... now you have to use analog into Channel 1 & 2 just to start up the software? That can't be right, though it seems to be the case. So, then you'd have to have aux out of your headunit and turn off the digital input just to get started? 
Surely not...

This also leads to issues with the dynamic eq; which also defaults back to the 'master' inputs. So, if I"m listening to CD, it switches over to my TV (which is currently my master, via RCA in from my tivo)... that seems retarded. So, you can't have different D-eq sources?

Again, maybe it's just because I've got this set up in my home, but I can't really see where it would be different out in the car. 

*wishes it would stop raining*


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Erin, do you have an extra cd player that has a digital out laying around that you could wire up to the Bit One? 

If you're running a digital signal (such as toslink) you're running full strength so you won't have volume control from the cd player. The equivalent of you turning your receiver up would be you turning the gains up on your amp (in the car). So you will have to use the volume knob on the controller.

So, the question on everyone's mind: How's it sound?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't really have anything laying around that I can use right now. 

I don't know how it sounds right now. The good thing is that I don't notice anything I don't like with the sound, at least not on the living room setup. I'm trying to track down a garage to use tomorrow so I can get this installed. My friend should have available space to use tomorrow so I hope to get this put in by tomorrow night. What sucks is that I have to gut the entire car to run a remote turn on b/c I'd been using ai-net to switch my h701 on. And, I also have to run RCA's for analog.

Thanks again for all your help, Lee.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Well you know it's not raining over here in Jackson, MS. I have a tent we can throw over the car (if need be) and I'm sure I have some wire laying around the apartment we can use for a remote turn-on. Are you planning competing only in Meca next season or will you be travelling to some of the larger shows (such as SBN?) I am interesting in getting a listen to your accord.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you're about 5 hours away. 

If I lived closer, I'd be all for it, though! Thanks for the offer!


I actually drive a Civic. I plan on competing MECA this year but not every comp... just the more local ones. Might try to make it to SBN. 

I'm thinking of trying to have a GTG mid-Summer once I get settled into my house, so I"ll definately let you know and maybe you can come out to it. But, I imagine we'll run into each other before then.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Good deal, I might come to some of the Meca comps in Alabama but the closest one to me is Boaz which is four hours one way. I'll definitely have to make plans for the gtg this time around.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool deal, man.

Yea, Boaz is even an hour away from me. :/


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

4 or 5 hours is nothing for a show we used to drive all night to get to a show in the morning and then pack up driver to another show the next day and then home that night.

many hours in one weekend.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> 03blue,
> 
> Are you still running the spz's?


I am for the time being. My current setup is a Pioneer avic-f90bt to Jl HD600/4 to the SPZs and a sealed IDQ15. I will probably pick up the bit one after Christmas. 

I am slowly saving to get some revelator 18w for the door, 15m for the kicks and Rainbow CAL27s for the a-pillars. I also am planning on getting another HD600/4 for the front 3-way, one bridged for midbass and 150w each to mid and tweet. If I do this I will also swith to a JBL W12GTI mkII off an HD750/1. This would be my ultimate system that I hope to complete this year.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> That could mean that you can still use your headunit to control volume of a digital source. Seems to be a logical assumption.


Only if volume control is implemented on the digital output of the HU, no?


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Do these units also have phase control? Any plans to have surround rumored in the works?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

0, or 180* phase only.

no surround AFAIK


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

does audison have the auto tune eq software available right now? or is it still under development?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

it didn't come with my bit one.


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Auto tune is still under development.

Audison apparently has long range plans to do a unit below the Bit One, and also a Thesis piece above it. 5.1 decoding MAY (or may not!) make it to the Thesis one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ would this be available to early adopters? maybe via firmware upgrade?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ would this be available to early adopters? maybe via firmware upgrade?


I read that there would be two versions, one with Audyssey MultiQ XT (upgrade from Alpine's version) at around $1200 and one under with no autotune at around $700-900. Like I am in the know or something, still, its what I read.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, that was the original plan, but from what I've read on another site (posted by an audison rep) there is no longer the two versions; just this one.

but, who knows.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> yea, that was the original plan, but from what I've read on another site (posted by an audison rep) there is no longer the two versions; just this one.
> 
> but, who knows.


right but I read somewhere else that there is three. So I took that one and the three added them together and divided by two and came up with the probability that 2 will be there, one comes with a wand of power capable of using logarithmic colon-based tuning options previously unreleased to sinners.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stop with the math!!!! 

*hides from 3rd grade flashbacks*


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I really like the sound of the Bit One and the AutoEq even at the $1000 price tag. However, if this thread is correct....I cannot purchase one "OTC"??? WTF! Since when did electronics become regulated like pharmaceuticals? 

I am in NC...there is not an Audisson dealer within a 1000 miles of me! If I am wrong....PLEASE let me know.


----------



## denali804 (Dec 30, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I really like the sound of the Bit One and the AutoEq even at the $1000 price tag. However, if this thread is correct....I cannot purchase one "OTC"??? WTF! Since when did electronics become regulated like pharmaceuticals?
> 
> I am in NC...there is not an Audisson dealer within a 1000 miles of me! If I am wrong....PLEASE let me know.


If your in Ashville your closer then 1000 miles from richmond va and my friends are dealers. They won't ship out but your more then welcome to drive up and they will sell you one. I replaced a 3sixty.2 with mine and I love it so far.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you. Richmond is a 5 hour drive one way. That is the disadvantage of living in the middle of nowhere. Beautiful, but PITA!


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

there is no Auto EQ in the bit one.

it will auto level the input on the master input.

and set input levels.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone in Richmond willing to go get one of these for me and ship it to me. I would pay the order over the telephone directly to the supplier. I would also pay you a small fee for your trouble.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

do you have an o-scope and RTA to properly set up the Bit One?


----------



## denali804 (Dec 30, 2008)

I like my bitone but why did they only give it 4v out. Also what are decent headunits with digital outs that can hookup to the bitone?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> do you have an o-scope and RTA to properly set up the Bit One?


No....I know the MFR wants this a s a requirement, but is it REALLY necessary? I have no doubt it will make it better, but is it REALLY necessary?


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

yes you need the o-scope to know where your inputs clip. also with out an rta you cannot effectively tune any EQ properly. by not knowing exactly where the problems are and what the effects of the eq adjustments are how do you know if you are helping or hurting?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It_Hertz said:


> yes you need the o-scope to know where your inputs clip. also with out an rta you cannot effectively tune any EQ properly. by not knowing exactly where the problems are and what the effects of the eq adjustments are how do you know if you are helping or hurting?


Cuz it's so hard to do this by ear...


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

This is discouraging. I would love to have this piece. You have to understand...I live in small town. One audio shop...period. All they want to do is sell you a package deal and send you on your way.

I have no access to RTA equipment, etc. I am NOT driving five hours to turn my car over to a shop that does have it and then leave it for days. Plus....unless I am mistaken....most shops dont want to just tweak your system...they want to install it too.

The above posts seem to indicate that this equipment is needed for any SP/EQ. Okay fine....certainly makes me want to go passive and be done with it. Between my HU which has a pretty basic, but active EQ and sub xo, and the controls I have on my three amps, plus multiple passive crossovers.....I think I can establish pretty good sound without a SP/EQ/active Xo.

For me, its about being in the position to be able to afford this unit and wanting to install it NOW and do the best I can. I think this SP will last me for several years and through multiple changes of equipment. It woudl be nice to have the right amps and SP and just be able to plug and play the components as my taste change....and have a SP that I can learn from and tweak to this level.

But I can always add a SP....just not as easy the first, bare metal install. 

Sucks...


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> there is no Auto EQ in the bit one.
> 
> it will auto level the input on the master input.
> 
> and set input levels.


I was not clear on my post. My apologies. I do realize the AutoEQ is still under development. Which is too bad. I was just stating that I thought the price for both pieces, as quoted in pre-release, press releases, was a good price for the features.

So, left with just the Bit One....at $800 (from what I hear)....I like a lot of things I have read about it. Except the availability.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I have no access to RTA equipment, etc. I am NOT driving five hours to turn my car over to a shop that does have it and then leave it for days. Plus....unless I am mistaken....most shops dont want to just tweak your system...they want to install it too.


I live in Marshall, NC and have a laptop based RTA setup, as well as access to a Fluke Scopemeter. I can help you setup the Bit One and get your system tuned once you get it installed. PM me and I can meet with you to demo my abilities with my car.


----------



## denali804 (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't want to step on any toes here but an rta and scope are not absolutely necessary to setup this bitone piece. I install it and had a decent sound in about 30 min. In a perfect world we would all have access to an rta and scope. Without a doubt you would get more out of the unit if setup with the needed devices, but I also feel that some people like to tune by ear and make adjustments. I later check my unit on an rta and used a scope to fine tune the system, but would have been perfectly happy with the sound that I had when just setting by ear.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

< has heard cars he has tuned, and they all have sounded really good.



psycle_1 said:


> I live in Marshall, NC and have a laptop based RTA setup, as well as access to a Fluke Scopemeter. I can help you setup the Bit One and get your system tuned once you get it installed. PM me and I can meet with you to demo my abilities with my car.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

you guys are forgetting that the only people obsessed with good sound enough to own an RTA and an O scope are freaky audiophiles that would never trust their equipment to some jagoff installer looking to steal the percocet from your center console. the bitone is out for me, I have yet to truly trust an installer. DIYMA is not just a website, it is literally the only way. Nobody cares about my sound like me, why would they do this? And are they some how extra O-scope and RTA certified so that its extra good?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I must agree; limiting it to only those with an oscope and RTA is a bit out of hand. But, Audison seems a bit like Zapco, so I _understand_ the logic from a company POV. 

*I don't have an o-scope*... 

*hides*


----------



## denali804 (Dec 30, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I must agree; limiting it to only those with an oscope and RTA is a bit out of hand. But, Audison seems a bit like Zapco, so I _understand_ the logic from a company POV.
> 
> *I don't have an o-scope*...
> 
> *hides*


Hmmmmm, We both own bitones and don't own an o-scope, I guess we beat the cut huh. It works just fine without the o-scope or Rta. Is it better with those tools?????? Of course.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> < has heard cars he has tuned, and they all have sounded really good.


Thanks for the props Jason! 

BTW guys, no, you really don't *have *to have an RTA and scope to setup anything. But, that's just how I like to do things. Using a scope takes any guesswork out of whether or not you're clipping because you can see the waveform. Using an RTA first for system tuning takes a lot of time and guesswork out of it once you've used one enough times to know what works and what doesn't. I always finish tuning by ear.

All in all, there's just a certain method I use to setup and tune cars, and it seems to work well.

I'm just trying to help the guy out because I live within 30 minutes of him. I have had prior past dealings with the shop he is talking about. It is unfortunate that they will not give him the help he needs, but in all honesty, I'm not surprised either.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not worried about what you said. ItHertz specifically said you had to have those items. We're talking about that.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

psycle_1 said:


> I live in Marshall, NC and have a laptop based RTA setup, as well as access to a Fluke Scopemeter. I can help you setup the Bit One and get your system tuned once you get it installed. PM me and I can meet with you to demo my abilities with my car.


You are hired....sent you a PM!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have switched from a hired install to me doing the install. I will incorporate such help if it is only 30 mins from me. I feel blessed! Honestly. Thank God for the internet!


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm not worried about what you said. ItHertz specifically said you had to have those items. We're talking about that.


No sweat dude!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Though it is awesome to have the laptop RTA and bit one software up on the same screen and toggle back and forth. I really should bring my work monitor home with me some weekend and set it up next to the laptop so I don't have to switch screens.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Dual screen tuning setup FTMFW!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Taking your 22” widescreen monitor to work to be your 2nd work monitor, but not having it at home for dual screen tuning FTMFL! 

lol


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Taking your 22” widescreen monitor to work to be your 2nd work monitor, but not having it at home for dual screen tuning FTMFL!
> 
> lol


These days a second laptop would be as cheap as a 22" widescreen monitor!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Short Review:*
I hooked it up to the w505, running optically (and analog) and I was impressed with the change immediately. I used the same settings I had for the h701 (took about 30 minutes to copy them down and put them into the bit one software). When I got in the car it was different. 
I didn't touch the amps' gains or anything; just plug and play. It seemed like there was more detail and definition. Imaging seemed a bit more focused. What's weird, and hard to describe, is that transients seemed to be more focused; like when something was supposed to cut off, it did... there was no lingering sound. I know it doesn't make sense, but that's the best I can describe it.
Honest to God, the depth seemed like it had gotten better, stage narrowed a bit (but I’m thinking now that I had a false width… that’s another issue), and there seemed to be more refinement. 

I can’t tell you why (better DACs, components, maybe the settings weren’t truly one-for-one, etc???). It’s just my results. Take it with a grain of salt if you wish.

My $.02.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> *Short Review:*
> I hooked it up to the w505, running optically (and analog) and I was impressed with the change immediately. I used the same settings I had for the h701 (took about 30 minutes to copy them down and put them into the bit one software). When I got in the car it was different.
> I didn't touch the amps' gains or anything; just plug and play. It seemed like there was more detail and definition. Imaging seemed a bit more focused. What's weird, and hard to describe, is that transients seemed to be more focused; like when something was supposed to cut off, it did... there was no lingering sound. I know it doesn't make sense, but that's the best I can describe it.
> Honest to God, the depth seemed like it had gotten better, stage narrowed a bit (but I’m thinking now that I had a false width… that’s another issue), and there seemed to be more refinement.
> ...


Thanks for the comparison... Looks like I may be swapping out my H701 for the Bit One sometime... The only thing I won't like is having to use the Bit One's volume control when I run optical and having to change sources on the Bit One when I use my iPod through the W200... We'll see.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> *Short Review:*
> I hooked it up to the w505, running optically (and analog) and I was impressed with the change immediately. I used the same settings I had for the h701 (took about 30 minutes to copy them down and put them into the bit one software). When I got in the car it was different.
> I didn't touch the amps' gains or anything; just plug and play. It seemed like there was more detail and definition. Imaging seemed a bit more focused. What's weird, and hard to describe, is that transients seemed to be more focused; like when something was supposed to cut off, it did... there was no lingering sound. I know it doesn't make sense, but that's the best I can describe it.
> Honest to God, the depth seemed like it had gotten better, stage narrowed a bit (but I’m thinking now that I had a false width… that’s another issue), and there seemed to be more refinement.
> ...



since I don't know **** I wanna take the fist stab. Then when the knowers come round I wnna find out if I'm right. I'm saying headroom in the pre's, first and fore, followed by a higher S/N but I'm sure that's the obvious. Ever single time I had a few thousands watts and listen at the same output there is alot more detail, chalked up to headroom. Long story short, in my non-knowing opinion, is that most Alpines and got no testicular force in their pre's. That's what I always think when they say that Alpine used to be better, I think they used to have more nut in their pre's....but what the hell do I know? I'm simply the court jester.



was I right?


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> *Short Review:*
> I hooked it up to the w505, running optically (and analog) and I was impressed with the change immediately. I used the same settings I had for the h701 (took about 30 minutes to copy them down and put them into the bit one software). When I got in the car it was different.
> I didn't touch the amps' gains or anything; just plug and play. It seemed like there was more detail and definition. Imaging seemed a bit more focused. What's weird, and hard to describe, is that transients seemed to be more focused; like when something was supposed to cut off, it did... there was no lingering sound. I know it doesn't make sense, but that's the best I can describe it.
> Honest to God, the depth seemed like it had gotten better, stage narrowed a bit (but I’m thinking now that I had a false width… that’s another issue), and there seemed to be more refinement.
> ...


Well, the 701 is quite dated already as its been out for at least 3-4 years. My guess is that just the availability of newer DACs and opamps used in the Bitone makes a difference.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Well.. anyone heard about a 701 replacement? 
Thought I read Alpine's doing something new there, new model, etc. I dunno.
Is the bit one that much of an improvement over the 701 to justify the inconveniences?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Since we are talking voltage on the preamp outputs....I know it varies per unit. But what do people think is the optimal? I am looking for the readings on my AVIC D3. Can anyone give me examples of theirs?

I know it affects final output. I am just curious.

Psycle, can you elaborate on the Ipod source comment you made above? Why does the Bit One require you to do as you say?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

psycle_1 said:


> The only thing I won't like is having to use the Bit One's volume control when I run optical and having to change sources on the Bit One when I use my iPod through the W200... We'll see.


Exactly. I didn’t think about this until someone pointed it out. I guess I’ll just have to live with it. 




AWC said:


> since I don't know **** I wanna take the fist stab. Then when the knowers come round I wnna find out if I'm right. I'm saying headroom in the pre's, first and fore, followed by a higher S/N but I'm sure that's the obvious. Ever single time I had a few thousands watts and listen at the same output there is alot more detail, chalked up to headroom. Long story short, in my non-knowing opinion, is that most Alpines and got no testicular force in their pre's. That's what I always think when they say that Alpine used to be better, I think they used to have more nut in their pre's....but what the hell do I know? I'm simply the court jester.
> 
> was I right?


could very well be, but does that explain some of the ‘occurances’ I noticed? I don’t know… 






Babs said:


> Well.. anyone heard about a 701 replacement?
> Thought I read Alpine's doing something new there, new model, etc. I dunno.
> Is the bit one that much of an improvement over the 701 to justify the inconveniences?


I thought they were, too… 

If you’re not running digital to this, then definitely. The downside is quoted above; if you switch sources then you have to switch sources on the bit one controller. Not a huge deal, but not super convenient either…


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Since we are talking voltage on the preamp outputs....I know it varies per unit. But what do people think is the optimal? I am looking for the readings on my AVIC D3. Can anyone give me examples of theirs?
> 
> I know it affects final output. I am just curious.
> 
> Psycle, can you elaborate on the Ipod source comment you made above? Why does the Bit One require you to do as you say?


Typically people feel, the more the better. I think both of these suckers are rated a 4v output, but I don’t know what resistance that rating is at. 

4v seems to be a good medium. IME, most headunits only have 2v out. Some have 4. Few have higher.



ARCuhTEK said:


> Psycle, can you elaborate on the Ipod source comment you made above? Why does the Bit One require you to do as you say?



When you switch sources on the headunit from analog to digital (say, ipod to CD) you have to use the bit one’s controller (DRC) for two reasons:
1.	Switch the input on the bit one from ‘master’ (typical analog input for most all of us) to ‘digital’ 
2.	Digital volume control

When you switch back to the ipod source on your headunit, you have to switch back to the ‘master’ setting on the bit one via the DRC.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ARCuhTEK, the output voltage on your HU is 2.2V.

I do not know if the switching issue that I may have will affect you or not. The installation manual states that there is a coaxial digital out. In theory it should work just fine with the coaxial in on the Bit One, but the only way to know for sure is to try it. Most likely though, only CD and DVD audio will be output through the digital coax out on the HU, so you're still left with having to use the RCA analog outs to the Bit One for your iPod, navigation, and Bluetooth. I honestly don't see Pioneer having all the sources converted to digital. We can test it out if you want once you get your Bit One.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

psycle_1 said:


> ARCuhTEK, the output voltage on your HU is 2.2V.
> 
> I do not know if the switching issue that I may have will affect you or not. The installation manual states that there is a coaxial digital out. In theory it should work just fine with the coaxial in on the Bit One, but the only way to know for sure is to try it. Most likely though, only CD and DVD audio will be output through the digital coax out on the HU, so you're still left with having to use the RCA analog outs to the Bit One for your iPod, navigation, and Bluetooth. I honestly don't see Pioneer having all the sources converted to digital. We can test it out if you want once you get your Bit One.


Which head unit if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Which head unit if you don't mind me asking?


ARCuhTEK's is an AVIC D3. Mine is a W200.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

psycle_1 said:


> ARCuhTEK's is an AVIC D3. Mine is a W200.


Thanks. 

I fthose units use a form of DSP to do their xover and parametric EQ funtions then all analog sources must be converted to digital in order for them to be able to be processed. Although I'd guess that only the CD transport will output digitally and without being touched by the DSP.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I fthose units use a form of DSP to do their xover and parametric EQ funtions then all analog sources must be converted to digital in order for them to be able to be processed. Although I'd guess that only the CD transport will output digitally and without being touched by the DSP.


Right, but I don't think Pioneer or Alpine is smart enough or willing to tap a digital signal before the ADC and DSP and send it to the digital out. It's much easier and cheaper to feed the digital out off of the transport itself.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Any chance this processor can be run from a P9? I'm tired of having to run my midbasses up to 250hz. This one appears to be infinitely flexible.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Exactly. I didn’t think about this until someone pointed it out. I guess I’ll just have to live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is all I have to go on. When I added the extra amps I added alot of power but never changed how loud I lsiten. We all know alpine writes one RMS reading, tests another and depending on the music, we get another. My (very limted ) understanding is that a preamp is still a small amp. You know very well that 4 volts of denon h/u power would be different than 4 volt alpine power. When I added baiamped my passives (many a moon agao) the only thing I changed was about 600 total watts into 2 ohms to 600 watts into four ohms. No real power change, there. All done via passives so no tuning change. Noting, nada, zip. But the life that was breathed into my music was effortless, realistic and one of the biggest moments in my music listening experience. Why? With a half ohm stable amp...adding a second, its not that the original 2 ohm load was too much of a load...so it had to be that I was tapping into the headroom factor. It made me kinda hard and was exactly what you described. It is the reason I can't stay with my current h/u but can't have what you guys have either. 

So does it answer it? Hell, I'm just the court jester


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys, as stated above I have a Pioneer AVIC-D3. I love it and hate it. Long story. Anyway, psycle is right. The preamp output at the HU is 2.2 volts. However, I did some reading last night and found that even though the D3 shows a digital output, it is for "future" use (says it right there in the manual) and it is NOT possible to get a single from it, into any other device (as far as a signal heading to a sound processor is concerned). Seems to me that it is more for future video purposes.

So my connectivity to the Bit One SP is left to RCA outputs at 2.2v.

I am sorry to hijack the thread...last question off topic I promise....

At 2.2v how severly impacted (in a negative way) is a system due to its pre amps beign this low of a voltage as compared to a strong 4 v mentioned above?

Is it something I should stress about? I have read other threads where people are stressing because their pre amps are not rated 8 volts!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that digital signal thing doesn't seem right to me...

why would they have digital output and say its for future use... yet they dropped that model over a year ago. 

I wouldn't be surprised if you could get it to work. If I were you, I'd spend some time confirming this instead of simply taking the manual's word for it. If we did that, a lot of us wouldn't have the systems we have.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Check for yourself.....page 9

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pio/pe/images/portal/cit_11221/417372568AVICD3InstallationManual0221.pdf

I do agree....why not try it especially when you have the entire car torn apart...and have the ability to wire the digital out to the Bit One. Why not. I also pulled some info from the AVIC-D3 forum, not just the OM.

Here is a link to the thread I am referring to:
http://www.avic411.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4833&highlight=digital

The sentence to look for is this

"optical output of the DVD player so you can use the 5.1 processer"

It also mentions PCM....what is PCM?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You can find the defintion for PCM on google, so I won't bother explaining it. NOt enough time, really. But, it's basically a form of audio signal.

looking at this:









makes me think that you can simply use a mini-toslink to toslink cable and send digital signal to any processor that has a toslink input. The cable costs $3... can't hurt to try. 
For only $2.09 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Toslink to Mini M/M OD:5.0mm, Molded Type - 12ft | Toslink to Mini Plug


Crutchfield says:
"# Digital Out: 3.5mm minijack intended to support future equipment"


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> So my connectivity to the Bit One SP is left to RCA outputs at 2.2v.
> 
> I am sorry to hijack the thread...last question off topic I promise....
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I wouldn't sweat it.

This is all my opinion, so if I'm incorrect, someone, please chime in. Hi voltage preouts were a big thing a few years ago when noise carried through the RCA's used to be more of an issue. These days with things such as differential balanced inputs, better cabling, and improved circuit designs, it's not so much a problem anymore. Yes, every once and a while someone may have an odd noise issue, but in my experience, these can be usually be solved by checking your grounding points for your equipment. 

The only other time I could see preout voltage being an issue is if its not enough to drive your amps to where clipping occurs at the same time as you HU. Most amps now have wide enough gain control to facilitate almost any gain structure.


----------



## denali804 (Dec 30, 2008)

So my question that was never answered is as follows. Which decks out there have digital outputs that I can use to connect to the Bitone. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

psycle_1 said:


> ARCuhTEK, the output voltage on your HU is 2.2V.
> 
> I do not know if the switching issue that I may have will affect you or not. The installation manual states that there is a coaxial digital out. In theory it should work just fine with the coaxial in on the Bit One, but the only way to know for sure is to try it. Most likely though, only CD and DVD audio will be output through the digital coax out on the HU, so you're still left with having to use the RCA analog outs to the Bit One for your iPod, navigation, and Bluetooth. I honestly don't see Pioneer having all the sources converted to digital. We can test it out if you want once you get your Bit One.


 i know on the avic 1 and 2 only digital sources were output digitally.
Analog sources like radio, sat, etc were analog output only.

I would find it ridiculously unlikely they would have changed that.

PCM = pulse code modulation. This is basically the raw data stream on a CD, aka .wav.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought about going this route. But what would judges think about a factory head?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

denali804 said:


> So my question that was never answered is as follows. Which decks out there have digital outputs that I can use to connect to the Bitone. Any help is appreciated.


Search the forum. I know for a fact this came up within the past couple months and there's at least one thread I know of which has a list of digital out headunits.



8675309 said:


> I thought about going this route. But what would judges think about a factory head?


I don't think they'd care. Kirk Proffitt runs a stock headunit and his car is one of the best I've ever heard...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been in the air on this! I want to keep it stock but I think the kicks and woofers in the rear deck will kill the stock look



bikinpunk said:


> Search the forum. I know for a fact this came up within the past couple months and there's at least one thread I know of which has a list of digital out headunits.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they'd care. Kirk Proffitt runs a stock headunit and his car is one of the best I've ever heard...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

woofers in the rear deck wouldn't be un-stock... if it can't be seen. 

kicks are a different story, though. :/


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> You can find the defintion for PCM on google, so I won't bother explaining it. The cable costs $3... can't hurt to try.
> For only $2.09 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Toslink to Mini M/M OD:5.0mm, Molded Type - 12ft | Toslink to Mini Plug
> 
> 
> ...


So lets see....I should search for PCM. Ok fair enough. I may be new but I try to do a LOT of research before asking. Though I admit that ? was a knee jerk reaction.

Yeah those cables are $3 each....if you buy $50 at a time.

Even Crutchfield says the link is for future use.

Though I still agree....cant hurt to discover something new...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I wasn't being a smarty pants. I just didn't have time to explain it nearly as well as a good resource in a quick search could've. Especially since I spent my time trying to find a possible solution for you. I looked up a few different sites (crutchfield, sonicelectronix, searches on 3 different forums, and a few rounds of google manipulations) to help you out and you seem to have gotten ill because I didn't define PCM for you?... *shrugs*

The cable is $2.98 for one cable... that's less than $3 unless all my standards of arithmetic are completely off. If that's the case, I'm SCREWED!   Regardless it's less than $5. If you want to get ill at my suggestion, don't take the advice. I was just throwing it out there for you to try. Those cables are cheap, and it can't hurt to try it. Don't shoot the messenger. 

*or, you could order a standard toslink cable with the 3.5mm adapter piece separately. would be $5 or so, but you can always use a standard toslink on something and the adapter would only be $1 lost if that idea didn't work out for you*


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I didnt get ill at all. In fact I thought I was outwardly thankful and explanatory. Your link said $2.09 when purchased in a quantity of 50. *shrugs* I figured you were rounding way up. LOL
I didnt ask for a solution of anything from anybody. In fact, all I asked about was the 2.2v output at preamps from the HU. Prior to that there was discussion about a digital out. I simply added that the reason I was suddenly discussing preamp voltage from a RCA is because my head unit (according to the OM) does not have digital out. It was you that decided to take the conversation into the realm of experimentation of a digital out and you took it upon yourself to research the OM, Crutchfield and etc, perhaps in attempt resolve your suspicion about a mfr. building something "for future use." I agreed with you each step of the way about testing your theory. I never asked for your research. But I dont want you to think that it is unappreciated. It is very appreciated. I just dont want to be held digitally hostage over it.

I did admit my question about PCM was knee jerk, meaning I should have searched.

Not much more that I can say. I have no inclinations to make enemies with any one here. This site is very helpful to me. I apologize for any misunderstanding.

My build, as seen here:









Is about to leave the launch pad....the Audison But One (is likely to be the best and newest part of the install. I will be using the RCA preamps at 2.2v. I will however test the digital out for the sake of ...well why not.

I can say this....if it works, I spent a helluva lot of money on RCAs. LOL There again, digital cables are expensive as well.

Now to look for a extra long USB cable to run from the rear to the center console so that a laptop can be in control of that Bit One from the listeners ear.

Cheers.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

before this gets further, let me explain...

I thought you were soliciting advice on the digital. I tend to try to help when I can so I thought I'd try to see what I could do for you. I must've missed where you didn't ask for it. 

If you had clicked the link you would've seen that the cable was less than $3, so when I read your reply I took it to be a bit of a smartass reply when paired with the comment about PCM. 2 + 2... well, you know... you're an architect!!!
No harm no foul. It's hard to interpret meaning over type, which I think we both fell victim to. 

Anyway, I'm with you. I was just trying to help you out, whether you want it or not! 


*back to the digital thing... the reason I'm adamant about it is because I could have sworn someone said they made it work... it's starting to bug me now!!! *


Edit: I actually ordered a 15' usb cable earlier this week from the same place I linked you to previously, for the same reason. The 9' cable that comes with the audison isn't enough to make it through the car and in the console and back out for tuning; I needed something longer. Cost me less than $7 shipped.  BB, CC, and the other usual suspects can't touch that price...
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=2280&seq=1&format=2


Nice mc gear, btw. 

- Erin


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

On the toslink out on the D3, I always assumed it was meant for Pioneer's "equivalent" of the 701... The deq-p8000. 
Pioneer USA - Audio Components


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I have an Avic-f90bt that has a digital out listed for future use. I am planning on getting the bit one and plan to play around with my unit to see if it works, if there are any limits to the digital out or if it doesn't work if I can hack the WinCE firmware to enable it. This could be a great setup if I can accomplish this.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

03blueSI said:


> I have an Avic-f90bt that has a digital out listed for future use. I am planning on getting the bit one and plan to play around with my unit to see if it works, if there are any limits to the digital out or if it doesn't work if I can hack the WinCE firmware to enable it. This could be a great setup if I can accomplish this.


Would be a pain though to have to use 2 source selections and volume controls each time and every time you switch sources.

Edit: Sorry, one volume control not two.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Babs said:


> On the toslink out on the D3, I always assumed it was meant for Pioneer's "equivalent" of the 701... The deq-p8000.
> Pioneer USA - Audio Components


AVIC411 forum has threads that state that the digital out will not even work with the DEQ-p8000. I cannot verify the extent of that as opinion or fact.

So does anyone else here yet own a Bit One?


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> AVIC411 forum has threads that state that the digital out will not even work with the DEQ-p8000. I cannot verify the extent of that as opinion or fact.
> 
> So does anyone else here yet own a Bit One?


I do.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

autofile said:


> I do.


Okay.....

Love it...hate it....still in box....where did ya get it? If you have already answered these ???? in this post, I apologize.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The thread starter has one as well. I'm waiting on mine.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The thread starter has one as well. I'm waiting on mine.



I realized the thread starter has one...I was just trying to see if anyone else actually had one in hand with comments to add. Mine is on the way as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> So does anyone else here yet own a Bit One?


I don't know of many that own this yet, on this forum. Seems folks from Australia own this.

Did you see my 'guts' thread?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...i-res-56k-go-make-some-coffee-take-nap-1.html


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I can assume where Peter got it since I know the shop that does the majority of the installs for his shop is an Audison dealer who installed 1 already and had 2 in stock.

The place that I will probably get mine from, Sound Innovations in Hayward, CA


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I can assume where Peter got it since I know the shop that does the majority of the installs for his shop is an Audison dealer who installed 1 already and had 2 in stock.

The place that I will probably get mine from, Sound Innovations in Hayward, CA


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

When are they going to at least get their website updated with the silly thing? hehehe
I guess they figure, why bother when the boys on diyma are already inside the guts of the thing and doing install threads.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Babs, thats one heck of a nice beer stein!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I don't know of many that own this yet, on this forum. Seems folks from Australia own this.
> 
> Did you see my 'guts' thread?
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...i-res-56k-go-make-some-coffee-take-nap-1.html


Read the entire thread. Posted there too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alright. i can't keep up with these threads anymore.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Which one...lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Babs, thats one heck of a nice beer stein!


One of the finer 'bier gartens' in the world where you can partake of a brew exactly like that one.. Hofbrau Haus.. Munich. The bier alone is worth the trip.. The brat that goes with it is just icing.


----------

